# Mint + Questrade



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Is anyone using mint with some questrade accounts linked?

Mine worked great until just over a week ago. Now neither of my questrade accounts will sync, they just say temporary connectivity issue.

I e-mailed mint and they responded but have done nothing. Since it is two of my accounts and both can log in I think it's an issue on their end, just want to see if others have the same issue.

It's annoying as my monthly numbers will be totally messed up this month if it doesn't work.


----------



## nuke2uk (Nov 1, 2011)

jamesbe said:


> Is anyone using mint with some questrade accounts linked?


Yep. Same issue here.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Reply to this, to get more attention if you want it fixed!
https://satisfaction.mint.com/mint/topics/questrade_not_synching

THanks.


----------

